# No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator



## zazap

Hi,
I just got that message, and I was wondering what the best way to notify that problem is.  I looked up "hugs" and tried to access the last thread "Is my "FREE HUGS" translation correct?".
Thank you!


----------



## jonquiliser

Sometimes when the thread has been deleted just while I've been writing an answer, something similar has come up on my screen when I try to post. Maybe the thread doesn't exist anymore?


----------



## Jana337

Several identical threads were merged from different forums. Click.
The link in the dictionary is weird. It shouldn't be there in my opinion.


----------



## zazap

Yes, that's probably what happened.  I was wondering how to report it so that the link can be eliminated from the dictionary though...


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks!  I see what happened.  (It was a deleted/renamed thread and the dictionary stopped getting updates from the forum server.)  It should be fixed in an hour or so.


----------



## zazap

You're very welcome!  
Posting in the CS forum was a good idea then?  Should I report it the same way if it happens again?


----------



## mkellogg

zap,

It might be best to just click the Contact Us link at the bottom to let me know next time.


----------



## zazap

Will do then!


----------

